

Introducing Cloudant Query - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/introducing-cloudant-query/
Introducing MongoDB-style declarative querying on Cloudant&#x27;s managed database service, based on Apache CouchDB. Introduced last night at MongoDB World.<p>I work for Cloudant.
======
mbroberg
Disclaimer: I work for the Cloudant folks.

